# Small animal sites



## Chinchilla (6 January 2018)

The variety of small animal toys in my local petshop has gone down a lot recently; can anyone recommend any good sites which sell toys and things for small animals? (Rabbits/guinea pigs/chinchillas). Also is there any way of buying new cages inexpensively -  I want to make the chinchillas a bigger habitat by combining multiple aventura/liberta explorer style cages but don't want to bankrupt myself doing so! 
Thank you!


----------



## Leo Walker (6 January 2018)

zooplus?


----------



## Redders (7 January 2018)

Vet-uk is good and very reasonable. Have a look on small animal forums for housing ideas. A friend of Mine made a good chinchilla enclosure with a big wardrobe, took the doors off and used small square wire for the front. She made it so the whole front was on a hinge and opened fully and put up shelves and levels in for them with wood x


----------

